

Ask HN: High quality music for my game trailer - lukasm

I&#x27;d like to get some music to my game trailer. I&#x27;ve looked at audiojungle.net, but I&#x27;m not happy with the quality. I googled a lot and find ramenmusic.com<p>Is there any other option?
======
wtracy
These independent sources will license music on a royalty-free basis:

[http://magnatune.com/info/licensing](http://magnatune.com/info/licensing)
[https://pro.jamendo.com/stock-music-licensing](https://pro.jamendo.com/stock-
music-licensing)

Musopen _claims_ to host all recordings that are in the public domain, but
many are posted anonymously or semi-anonymously and I'd be leery of using them
without doing some legwork first. (It's all classical music, which probably
isn't what you want, anyway.)

[https://musopen.org/](https://musopen.org/)

------
josh_nyc
My team and I run a boutique production studio in NYC and we love composing
music to visuals. Shoot me an email at "josh at soundassociation dot com" and
let's discuss your project!

~~~
josh_nyc
[http://www.soundassociation.com/work](http://www.soundassociation.com/work)
showcases some audio scores we created.

------
wturner
I really enjoyed the subtle humor of how hiring an individual sound
engineer/musician to actually compose something wasn't even considered an
option by the responses thus far.

~~~
lukasm
It's definitely an option.

------
cmos
Moby has a site.. though it appears to be for film, you could ask about a
video game. [http://www.mobygratis.com/](http://www.mobygratis.com/)

------
danny3stacks
[https://www.marmosetmusic.com/](https://www.marmosetmusic.com/) has some
great tracks.

------
Joyfield
[https://www.shockwave-sound.com/](https://www.shockwave-sound.com/)

------
koberstein
You should contact my friend: [http://octophonix.com/](http://octophonix.com/)

------
lewisgodowski
I'm a composer, shoot me an email with some more info and we'll see if we can
work something out!

------
jmlee2k
melodyloops.com has some good quality stuff.

